# Homme?,Fordville?,Matejek?,Larimore?



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

someoneplease give me some reports on these places cause id like 2 go fishing 2marrow depending on the weather...but what fish have u been catching there and on what part of the lake.....lets hear some input


----------

